

Show HN: sexy ubuntu notifications for alpine mail - leif
http://github.com/adlaiff6/alpine-notify/
Please ignore the current need to manually download a bunch of my own personal library code for no good reason, and the current big fat bug, and my total inability to package perl code for CPAN.<p>That said, if you run alpine on ubuntu, enjoy.
======
leif
(extra notes)

Please ignore the current need to manually download a bunch of my own personal
library code for no good reason, and the current big fat bug, and my total
inability to package perl code for CPAN.

That said, if you run alpine on ubuntu, enjoy.

